# join the shift light activation



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

the professor is coming to both Houston and Dallas to activate shift lights, amongst other items avialable for the gauge cluster.....

This would be also be an atractive opportunity for persons in the Oklahoma and Louisiana area that are in driving distance from DAL or HOU.

If we can get 20 individuals, the cost is a nominal $100.

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32944


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

When is he going to be here? :confused


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Current projected date is August 26th.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Best. Mod. Evarrrr. :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Where in Dallas are you going to meet (i.e. address)?????


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Don't have a spot yet, only a date.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

C'mon now........... what's the "special thing" for the '04's????


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

You'll see when I get there


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

OK. It's a secret then.

I gotta find out what HPE raised my limiter to :cool


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Lets put it this way, it's something every 2004 Owners needs, but never knew was possible


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTPprix said:


> Lets put it this way, it's something every 2004 Owners needs, but never knew was possible


Brakes that work?

Steering that actually feels attached to the front wheels?

What, pray tell?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Brakes that work?
> 
> Steering that actually feels attached to the front wheels?
> 
> What, pray tell?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ......TRUE, SO TRUE!!!!! So really, what the hell is it? :cheers


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

*BALLS* arty:


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

If it's in Dallas on the 27 or 28 then I'd be interested and I have two other GTO owners that would possibly be interested as well. Does anyone know if this mod will void our factory warranty?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

IPOCKALYPSE said:


> If it's in Dallas on the 27 or 28 then I'd be interested and I have two other GTO owners that would possibly be interested as well. Does anyone know if this mod will void our factory warranty?


I've not had any problem, though it has impressed/confused several service techs since I took the HSV start-up graphic option! :cool


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

It would be on the 27th, you and whoever else wants in needs to register, the list closes Friday! If you three registered it would knock the price for everyone down to $100, otherwise it's $120.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, so how do we get this here in the NY / NJ region??????

Flights are cheap, just bring your laptop... :cheers :agree


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Already been done in DE, if you can get 20 people in NY I'll come out.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Two of us are sure and I'll find out about the third tomorrow. Where are we supposed to register or be added to the list? Do you know exactly where we're going to meet on the 27th in Dallas?


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

You need to post on that thread in the Texas section linked at the first post of this thread. A location will be chosen after the list is closed so that we can get input from everyone.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

GTO DEALER - you should host him at your Dyno Facility in NE Fort Worth. Especially if some GTOs are coming from Wichita Falls.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I posted on the other site that there are definetly 2 of us and I'll find out tomorrow about the 3rd. Do we have to pay through paypal or can we bring cash or credit card down to Dallas?


----------



## PhantomOctane (Jun 11, 2005)

ummmmm u should come to illinois...... that sounds like something i want....


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Ipock, you paypal after the list closes, it's a prepay event only.

PhantomOctane, I've done a chicago area group buy TWICE already there likely wont be another one, ship your cluster in.


----------



## Ashburner (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm in Houston and you can count me in!!!

Sounds awesome!


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

If you are in you NEED to post in the LS1GTO thread.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I need the paypal info so I can pay and let the others know as well. I will know for sure about the 3rd individual this evening but, 2 of us for sure (Dallas). I will repost to LS1 Forum as soon as I confirm with the 3rd guy.


----------

